# Belt for Small Waist Men? (28-29)



## hiisociety (Jun 30, 2008)

My waist is between 28.5-29 and the biggest challenge of dressing well has always been trying to find a belt that fit.

Any idea on finding high quality belt for smaller waist gentlemen?

Thanks in advance for your response(s).

Jon


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

I don't wish to be rude, and I'm not trying to be funny, but have you ever investigated something like BB's young men's department? It's decent merchandise. My wife has tiny feet and has been known to find footwear other than in the ladies department. 

Other than that, I would check Google.


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

this is easy. belts come in even number sizes. buy any size belt and have a shoe repair man shorten it. its done by moving the buckle. 
then you have a custom made belt to any size.


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

a tailor said:


> this is easy. belts come in even number sizes. buy any size belt and have a shoe repair man shorten it. its done by moving the buckle.
> then you have a custom made belt to any size.


That is the best advice on belts you can get.


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

Not all belts can be shortened - I had a Nicole Farhi leather belt I needed shortening and no cobbler, leather specialist or even shoe-maker in oxford wanted to have a go. Something about it being split-hide and therefore it risked coming undone if they unstitiched it and resowed.


----------



## Casablanca (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm glad to see that I'm not the only one who has this problem. I have a waist of 271/2 inches and the smallest belt size I can find is 32. Some people have told me that my belts don't look to long on me, and I'm not sure I would want to pay more in alterations than I did for the belts that I own, so for the time being I've just learned to put up with slightly long belts.


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

^ the easier option than trying to get stitched belts resown or suffering with overlong belts is to buy the type with buckles than can be easily taken off so you can cut them down to size yourself and then snap the buckle back on.


----------



## Jumbie (Nov 30, 2007)

One day I _might_ spend a lot of money on belts like many on here and SF do but right now my self-imposed limit on belts is about $50.

I have no connection to the site but I bought a belt from Beltmaster.com earlier this year for $19 + $6 shipping and it's been holding up quite well for the last 6 months. I'm quite pleased with it.

They will custom cut to your size. Perhaps look into it if you continue having trouble locating your size or having a larger belt shortened.

By they way, the "rule" for belts is one size up from your waist so you can wear it in the middle hole of a 5 hole belt. So if you're a size 30 pants you'd buy a 32 belt. Someone can correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Stereojeff (Jul 12, 2004)

I'm selling this nice, new, Martegani belt on Ebay that would work for you. So far, $.99 and it's yours.

Jeff


----------



## Charles A. (Jan 22, 2007)

I stumbled into a local Rockport shoe store and found a selection of 30 in belts. I don't know if they had any smaller, a 30 is what I was looking for.


----------



## Jiddle (Aug 7, 2005)

Check to see if your best clothier stocks Torino belts. Torino will custom make odd-sized belts. Torino supplies luxurious belts to haberdasheries. Their phone: (504) 383-8111. They are in Louisiana and back in business. Takes about 6 or so weeks to get your belt. I have several 37" belts.


----------



## Jiddle (Aug 7, 2005)

Sorry, Torino number should be: (504) 283-8111


----------



## hiisociety (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey winners. thanks for all your help. I didn't know that cobbler will shorten belt, thats fantastic. I'll try to look into that solution. =) Off topic, what shoe to wear with Croc belts?


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Small waist*

Gentlemen

Same situation with me. I wear Trafalgar. No problem fining these. Very, very nice belt. Also, I use J Crew for my khaki etc. Nice belts there.
Nice day


----------



## fruityoaty (Jan 18, 2008)

The Belt Master makes belts with high-quality leather and goes down that small in the "Select Boy's Size" drop down box. You can also request odd sizes in the notes when you order.

https://www.beltmaster.com/


----------

